# New fursona



## retrovertigo138 (Dec 9, 2017)

So, I already have five sonas: Toby, Fyfe, Puck, Duncan, and Ari. They're all either male or trans, and I feel like I should make one more and have them be female to kind of even out the masculinity. However, I'm struggling to find any species that I would want to have as a female. Should I even make another sona?


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 9, 2017)

Do what makes you happy!
You shouldn't feel compelled to have a lady in your party, but if it would make you happy, then go for it!


----------



## Super Loris (Dec 9, 2017)

Any interesting animal I saw recently was the Fennec Fox


----------



## retrovertigo138 (Dec 9, 2017)

Super Loris said:


> Any interesting animal I saw recently was the Fennec Fox


Oh my god I wanna die it's sO CUTE. EXCELLENT SUGGESTION


----------



## Super Loris (Dec 19, 2017)

They are pretty cool - hey anytime Mate


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 21, 2017)

Fennec Foxes are the perfect form of cuteness


----------

